# نموذج لفله اوتوكاد " مسقط - واجهة - قطاع "



## الصقر الحربي (24 فبراير 2009)

*نموذج لفله اوتوكاد مع الاظهار فوتوشوب " مسقط - واجهة - قطاع "*

صباح - مساء
الخير​ 

هذا نموذج بسيط لفله مكونه من طابقين 
الاوتوكاد مع الاظهار فوتوشوب​ 
ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم ......​ 




لا تنسوا الردود​


----------



## المعماري اليمني (24 فبراير 2009)

نشووووف ونرد انشاءالله 
مشكور على المشاركة


----------



## ابو مصعب حسن (16 مارس 2009)

اكثر من جميل وفقك الله 
و لكن يا ريت لو تحط مقياس الرسم و الابعاد و الارتفاع الطابقي و بعض الشرح عن الاخراج بالفوتوشوب و بارك الله فيك


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 مارس 2009)

بيانات عن الرسمه ولكن جميله أخي........


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك .......................


----------



## eng: issa (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمني من الله ان يديم لك دوام الصحه والعافيه*​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2009)

مجهود جيد 
أن شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## nsweity20 (17 مارس 2009)

كل الاحترام...اخي الكريم


----------



## سميح 22 (26 مارس 2009)

نشوف ونرد باذن الله


----------



## م.طاهر (26 مارس 2009)

جاري التحميل وشكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## nabil2009 (26 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله ، الله يعطيك العافية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohandesa2008 (27 مارس 2009)

جميلة اوي مشكور علي المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد ................... عبالي لما اتعلم الاوتوكاد والفوتو شوب قول امين ( أختك معمارية مبتدئة )


----------



## عادلي (31 مارس 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود الطيب ياأخي.


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (2 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جميل ومن حسن الى احسن


----------



## ahmed ezat (3 أبريل 2009)

اين صور الفيللا انا لا اجد شيئا


----------



## blancoman645 (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله يوفقك


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## النبهاني100 (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## planner10 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جيد


----------



## mohamed2009 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

_*تسلم الأيادى يا غالى*_

*والف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجامد*​


----------



## علي بابان (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا انشالله نشوف كثير من هاي نماذج


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (8 مايو 2010)

في الخفيف .... جدا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## توتا انا (10 مايو 2010)

اين التحف المعمارية


----------



## soufiane3939 (13 مايو 2010)

يعطك العافية .....


----------



## م.بوليانا (14 مايو 2010)

جميل...


----------



## eidmohamed (14 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الرجمة العقورية (14 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *​


----------



## بلال معروف (16 مايو 2010)

حلو كتير بس بظن انو في كتير تصاميم بتشبه هالتصميم


----------



## tqgate (16 مايو 2010)

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (17 مايو 2010)

مجهود جيد
أن شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
تقبل تحياتي


----------

